# ISO Cigar Band Label Template



## KyahK (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello all!
I have been scouring the internet (including this forum) but can not find a cigar band label template that will work for my soap. 
My soap is about 10 cm wide, 5 cm high and 2.5 cm thick
Cigar band labels seem to be pretty common - how did you guys design your label? What software/website did you use?
I have tried Avery but I couldn't find anything that seemed to work. 
Any recommendations greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## heartofnebraska (Mar 16, 2021)

When I was using cigar labels, I had to produce my own.  I started with an Avery template and feel like that's what I kept with.  I measured my soap after it was cured and figured out where I wanted each part of my label to hit.  Took some hit and miss, but eventually I found the right layout that I could use for all my soaps.


----------



## lsg (Mar 16, 2021)

You can make your own cigar band labels using Microsoft Word or Printmaster.  Just use the square shapes option, make it into a rectangle and insert clipart and text.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 16, 2021)

I find pretty scrap book paper and cut into 2” wide strips and trim length down to fit any size bar I make. I close them with a 2” inch square label I created on Avery.com. Sometimes instead of scrapbook paper I also use brown craft paper. But I don’t sell... and just label my soaps when I give as gifts.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 16, 2021)

I use Avery' they have many templates designs sizes & shapes to choose from.  I started out w/a band type style now i'm using a square shape template' I can choose any printed paper or color I like which is nice.  I put the label on the front of soap then shrink wrap it.  2nd option w/ Avery you can choose a design & have them print it for you' I think you have more options in a label design but its more costly too.  Happy Soaping


----------



## AliOop (Mar 16, 2021)

Onlinelabels.com sells a cigar band label: 8" x 2" Soap Band Labels - Cigar Style for Soap Bars & Boxes - OL5226

I have not used them, but I have heard that ordering the actual printed labels from them is often cheaper than buying your labels and printing them yourself. Plus, they will work with you on a custom size and shape if their standard ones are not the size you need. And then you use their free software to design what is printed on it.


----------



## KyahK (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your replies! I'll give all of your suggestions a try. 
Thanks again!


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Mar 17, 2021)

Here's a link to a customizable cigar band template I found online.  I hope it might be helpful for you.






						FREE Soap Band Template
					

Customizable  Soap Band Template



					www.petalsbathboutique.com


----------



## KyahK (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks JoyfulSudz! Much appreciated.


----------

